# Frampton vs Cazares RBR (Featuring No Fucking Noodle Chat)



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I know it isn't a great fight, but it is a decent one, even if it isn't being seen as a highly competitive fight. But were talking the best fighter in the UK here! :yep

There hasn't been any hype for this one, and not even much of a build up for it at all on CHB. Why is that?

Anyways, i'm fucking excited to see one of my favorite fighters to watch back in action tonight!

Frampton by decision.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm very much looking forward to seeing Frampton tonight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

I am think its a great and competitive fight and I am really looking forward to it. Frampton is one of my favorite fighters. 

Why there isn't that much buzz, probably a combo of all the promotion being local to Northern Ireland rather than National, no real undercard of note and it being a Friday.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Always excited to watch Frampton. Classy boxer with power, what's not to like?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Forgot this was on a Friday, told my Mrs I'd take her out tonight. Gutted.

Will be Sky Plussing unless I can get out of it.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Grant said:


> Forgot this was on a Friday, told my Mrs I'd take her out tonight. Gutted.
> 
> Will be Sky Plussing unless I can get out of it.


Feign illness.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Feign illness.


I do that for every party on her side. I should probably keep that for the next one given it's just me and her tonight :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Always excited to watch Frampton. Classy boxer with power, what's not to like?


Exactly, its a great combination to have. as much as i enjoy the really skilled fighters i do love a KO and Frampton has fight ending power to go with his talents.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't count Cazares out.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm much looking forward to it. Card is pretty bland but the main event will show us something about Carl's ceiling given Cazares has plenty of pedigree and presents a different type of challenge...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Don't count Cazares out.


I think it's an easier fight for Frampton then Martinez was.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Rob said:


> I am think its a great and competitive fight and I am really looking forward to it. Frampton is one of my favorite fighters.
> 
> Why there isn't that much buzz, probably a combo of all the promotion being local to Northern Ireland rather than National, no real undercard of note and it being a Friday.


Fair enough. The undercard is very much "meh".
But is the promotional part of it that big of a deal to hardcore boxing fans on CHB?
I think it's great that it's on a Friday, i've always wished there were a few more decent cards regularly on Friday's!

But it's good to see lots of other posters excited for tonight! Was beginning to worry.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Grant said:


> I do that for every party on her side. I should probably keep that for the next one given it's just me and her tonight :lol:


Ah fuck - yeah missing the boxing or spending time with the inlaws. I can see why you'd sacrifice the boxing.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I think it's an easier fight for Frampton then Martinez was.


I think so too. But i also think that Carl will have an even harder time finding the KO than in the Martinez fight, Cazares is very defensively responsible for the most part (especially considering that he's Mexican). Plus he is both skilled & tough!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I think it's an easier fight for Frampton then Martinez was.


Probably true, but then Martinez gave him a great test TBF.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I'm American and Frampton is must see for me every time he fights.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Probably true, but then Martinez gave him a great test TBF.


He certainly did, I expect to see improvements in Frampton's game though. Well I hope so anyway! really looking forward to it. Mcguigan deserves credit, he's matching Frampton well.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Fair enough. The undercard is very much "meh".
> But is the promotional part of it that big of a deal to hardcore boxing fans on CHB?
> I think it's great that it's on a Friday, i've always wished there were a few more decent cards regularly on Friday's!
> 
> But it's good to see lots of other posters excited for tonight! Was beginning to worry.


It's on tonight because of the big Rugby Union match tomorrow. Would have been trouble policing etc if it was tomorrow because there would be 70000 in one event and 10000 in another. Anyway, it's good for Northern Ireland sports fans because they don't have to channel hop.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely. In terms of boxing skills Carl is looking like he could be the most rounded we have at this moment.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

I always look forward to Frampton, he's one of my top 5 favourite fighters to watch. Great atmosphere too.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> It's on tonight because of the big Rugby Union match tomorrow. Would have been trouble policing etc if it was tomorrow because there would be 70000 in one event and 10000 in another. Anyway, it's good for Northern Ireland sports fans because they don't have to channel hop.


:good Ah okay, i didn't know that. Makes sense.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

dkos said:


> Don't count Cazares out.


Leave that to the ref.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> :good Ah okay, i didn't know that. Makes sense.


Could potentially run the risk of one event not selling as many tickets as it would if both events were on the same night too. Good planning by Finbarr McGuigan.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> :good Ah okay, i didn't know that. Makes sense.


That Golovkin quote...outstanding :smile


----------



## Skeeter (Jun 12, 2012)

:haribowest


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think this will be competitive. Kiko was able to sneak shots on Carl when he stopped punching. I can see both guys landing tonight and a great test for Frampton.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ormonds fight is a decent support bout, solid Euro level fight. The guy hes fighting is no mug either. With Conrad Cummings, Burnett on the undercard and a few others its easily the best Irish card in several years, and as good as some of the much recent Liverpool disasters from Hearn and Warren.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm wondering how much power Cazares is going to carry at this weight. That could be key, he's likely to be at a size disadvantage but if he can punch he's likely to hold his own given his experience. I'm not sure he's going to have the firepower, but in terms of making an interesting fight I hope that he does.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> Fair enough. The undercard is very much "meh".
> But is the promotional part of it that big of a deal to hardcore boxing fans on CHB?
> I think it's great that it's on a Friday, i've always wished there were a few more decent cards regularly on Friday's!
> 
> But it's good to see lots of other posters excited for tonight! Was beginning to worry.


I think we underestimate how much the promotion from Sky Sports, Ringside and even iFilm can get the hardcore excited for a fightcard.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> I think we underestimate how much the promotion from Sky Sports, Ringside and even iFilm can get the hardcore excited for a fightcard.


iFilm are in Belfast though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Ormonds fight is a decent support bout, solid Euro level fight. The guy hes fighting is no mug either. With Conrad Cummings, Burnett on the undercard and a few others its easily the best Irish card in several years, and as good as some of the much recent Liverpool disasters from Hearn and Warren.


It's a very good card,with every fight being worthy and progressive for the boxer in question.

I hope this becomes a 'scene'.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> That Golovkin quote...outstanding :smile


:yep


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

Cazares is a seriously experienced fighter, he has been at world level for a decade and had 16 world title fights. He might be past his prime and above his best weight, but he will know how to silence a crowd, steal rounds and frustrate Frampton.

If Frampton wins tonight in style, its a serious statement.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> It's a very good card,with every fight being worthy and progressive for the boxer in question.
> 
> I hope this becomes a 'scene'.


I'm actually surprised this card is this good, it easily could have just had Framptons fight and aload of rubbish on the undercard and still sold out and done well. So it bodes well for the future with McGuigan.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Ormonds fight is a decent support bout, solid Euro level fight. The guy hes fighting is no mug either. With Conrad Cummings, Burnett on the undercard and a few others its easily the best Irish card in several years, and as good as some of the much recent Liverpool disasters from Hearn and Warren.


I agree that it`s better then Hearns and Wazzas recent Liverpool shows however this card isn't the best Irish card in several years that honour goes to Matchrooms Frampton-Martinez show which was last year and which had a better main event and undercard then this but tonights show is good for sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

One to watch said:


> It's a very good card,with every fight being worthy and progressive for the boxer in question.
> 
> I hope this becomes a 'scene'.


Thats simply not the case though mate. O'Kane & Ormond are taking steps back. That doesn't make them shit fights, but they are not progressive either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> Ormonds fight is a decent support bout, solid Euro level fight. The guy hes fighting is no mug either. With Conrad Cummings, Burnett on the undercard and a few others its easily the best Irish card in several years, and as good as some of the much recent Liverpool disasters from Hearn and Warren.


The Martinez card was better than this, and El Ouazghari was not european level.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Thats simply not the case though mate. O'Kane & Ormond are taking steps back. That doesn't make them shit fights, but they are not progressive either.


The card is okay but nowhere near as good as the last Matchroom show in Belfast which had Selby-Lindsey and Lee-Fitzgerald.No agenda but the facts for all to see.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Enter the Matchroom PR Machine. Whatever you say lads.

I also do not think El Ouazghari is a step down from Derry Matthews.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Enter the Matchroom PR Machine. Whatever you say lads.
> 
> I also do not think El Ouazghari is a step down from Derry Matthews.


He's a big step down from a (potentially) shot & injured Matthews!
He has close to zero chance against Ormond.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Enter the Matchroom PR Machine. Whatever you say lads.
> 
> I also do not think El Ouazghari is a step down from Derry Matthews.


Thanks for admitting that last years Belfast show is better then this,like I said no agenda,just needed to be said when this card is being claimed as easliy the best Irish card in several years.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Is this our RBR thread then? 

Ryan Burnett is off the card. Had some problems with his medical papers apparently..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxnation have agreed a deal with top rank fairplay


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> Boxnation have agreed a deal with top rank fairplay


??


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

main event start time anyone?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> main event start time anyone?


They said around 10:15 earlier.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Expect Frampton to make a real statement tonight


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> ??


 Terry Dooley has tweeted that Boxnation has a agreed an exclusive deal with top rank starting with the Marquez-Alvarado


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Gutted Ryan Burnett fight off, something to do with medical papers and Marco McCulloughs title fight is off as opponent pulls out. Marco has a new opponent.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Conrad Cummings looked pretty good against an extremely limited opponent.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jesus thats a nasty cut..


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

How many trinket titles are on the line tonight? seems like a lot...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone know the schedule of fights here?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jamie conlan putting a beat down on this Belgian.

Tough kid.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Decent performance by Conlan, who's solid, with a good workrate, body punching and technique his opponent wasn't up too much though.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

No running order anywhere then? Boxnation saying half 10ish for the main event.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Im having serious trouble understanding Conlan's post fight interview, that Belfast accent is is a chore to listen to.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Im having serious trouble understanding Conlan's post fight interview, that Belfast accent is is a chore to listen to.


I think he said something towards the end that him and butler have similar stails :conf


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Just looking through eamonn o Kane's cv and even though I've seen about half his fights,I'd overlooked how tough he has had it.

He has some good names on his record.kerry hope,Anthony Fitzgerald,Gary boulden,terry carruthers,Wayne reed plus the prizefighter win.not bad at all considering his pro career has been underwhelming after his big reputation turning over.

for the likes of o'kane it's difficult to find the right opponents as he can't go the British route,it would be nice to see him get some more wins under his belt and improve on his work in the ring (smothers his work,over eager etc) then he could get a Ryder rematch,or billy joe.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bernard Dunne!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mcculloughs great fun to watch.

Uppercut is lovely,and he just can't miss.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Mcculloughs great fun to watch.
> 
> Uppercut is lovely,and he just can't miss.


Definitely he's looking well.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mcculough is massive at the weight, good variety of shots, solid power, could go far. He looks far better than most guys with less than 10 fights anyways.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder how far McCullough can go?

I know tonight's a nothing fight,but the original opponent wasn't bad at all.his handlers are obviously very confident matching him with willie Casey followed by issau.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Mcculough is massive at the weight, good variety of shots, solid power, could go far. He looks far better than most guys with less than 10 fights anyways.


Mccullough looks like a light welter ffs!


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Mcculough is massive at the weight, good variety of shots, solid power, could go far. He looks far better than most guys with less than 10 fights anyways.


Yeah he looks fucking huge.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Shame we didn't get to see Marco against his original opponent. His Combinations and shot selection are very impressive.

Conlan was decent aswell, thought he actually started boxing a lot better once he got cut.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Marco McCullough v Martin Lindsay would be a great little fight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

That accent is horrendous...


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Can tell Steve Bunce doesn't know what the lads are saying haha


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> That accent is horrendous...


Dont you dare...


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Good entrance!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

McCullough wants to be at Super Bantam of Feather??


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I fucking hate Shipping up to Boston, its been ruined by constant use by fighters in the dame way eye of the tigers been


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> That accent is horrendous...


I'll Knack yur ballix in!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rob said:


> McCullough wants to be at Super Bantam of Feather??


Hard to see him making 122, he'd be crazy drained, he looks rock solid at feather already


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> I fucking hate Shipping up to Boston, its been ruined by constant use by fighters in the dame way eye of the tigers been


Not really used to it myself. First time I heard it in a boxing sense was in Ormonds last fight against Derry, mind I've only really been a big boxing fan for a couple of years. Other than that just big Brendan Dolan in the darts.

Ormonds in good shape mind.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Ormond looked good that round. Very relaxed.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> I fucking hate Shipping up to Boston, its been ruined by constant use by fighters in the dame way eye of the tigers been


:deal

On another note,I've just watched frampton-parodi as a taster for tonight.that crowd is fucking SPECIAL,intro is spine tingling sat at home.

I would love Carl frampton to be the real deal,he could be the UKs 'next' Ricky hatton.special nights and atmosphere,big fights,great advert for boxing.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Matty lll said:


> Dont you dare...


Haha I love the irish accent(northern in particular) . My sis in law is from County Antrim. But Mcculloughs was very very strong hahah


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Haha I love the irish accent(northern in particular) . My sis in law is from *County Antrim*. But Mcculloughs was very very strong hahah


:happy


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> I'll Knack yur ballix in!


Haha see my post before.. Normally a big fan of Northern irish accent...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

My mothers family is Northern Irish.so I can claim to have Irish blood,i can jump on the frampton bandwagon with a degree of nationalistic pride.

I even enjoyed David healys winner against England (my country of birth) and his hat trick against Spain was brilliant.

My original point was to say that the Northern Irish accent is seriously beautiful on a pretty young woman.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

One to watch said:


> My mothers family is Northern Irish.so I can claim to have Irish blood,i can jump on the frampton bandwagon with a degree of nationalistic pride.
> 
> I even enjoyed David healys winner against England (my country of birth) and his hat trick against Spain was brilliant.
> 
> My original point was to say that the Northern Irish accent is seriously beautiful on a pretty young woman.


I like you already mate


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ouazghari :OO


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

any idea what time the frampton fight is on?


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> any idea what time the frampton fight is on?


Bout 10:15 or so


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Haha see my post before.. Normally a big fan of Northern irish accent...


haha i know, i'm not even from belfast


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

OHHH!!! What a shot!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ormond TKO 5 He was fucked!!


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Excellent shot. Karim didn't know where he was there.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Matty lll said:


> Bout 10:15 or so


nice one mate


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing how warren matches ormond from here.

He has gethin,flannigan and Matthews in his stable,and the jump up to fringe euro/world isn't that big.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"Even though he knocked him down, he's allowed to hit him cuz he got back up" :huh


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Who's left.

O'kane?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

That was some shot from Ormond ! 

Sent from my Vodafone 975 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ormond was fighting Karim the wrong way in the 3rd and 4th, fighting off the backfoot too much against a long rangy opponent. I know he was trying out new things, and not acting like his usual buzz saw self, but ti was the wrong opponent too it against. in saying that, it was a good finish against an awkward, tricky opponent, and he seem to improving in both his power and dimensionality.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Who's left.
> 
> O'kane?


Yep, there's only one undercard fight left and an hour and a half to kill before they want to start the main event. Maybe a little break now and get Frampton on about 10ish.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Roe said:


> "Even though he knocked him down, he's allowed to hit him cuz he got back up" :huh


C'mon...what he did was obviously _technically _against the rules but you can hardly criticise Ormond for that! In the middle of the fight, adrenaline flowing...


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Roe said:


> "Even though he knocked him down, he's allowed to hit him cuz he got back up" :huh


Was a bit naughty. Although the referee could have been quicker.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> That was some shot from Ormond !
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 975 using Tapatalk


Sweet as fuck.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

That guy sat next to Oemond staring at him and nodding is making me uneasy.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Barry said theyve turned down dozens of fighters who wanted to be on the card who were decent ticket sellers as they'd easily sell it out. Fair enough but theres not eben enough fights on this card :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah the adrenaline is pumping and it's not that rare to see to be fair.

But it isn't nice to see really.boxing is tough but fair,and should remain that way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Looking forward to seeing how warren matches ormond from here.
> 
> He has gethin,flannigan and Matthews in his stable,and the jump up to fringe euro/world isn't that big.


Should get him Marsilli for the European.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> That guy sat next to Oemond staring at him and nodding is making me uneasy.


Thats Steve Collins brother..


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Barry said theyve turned down dozens of fighters who wanted to be on the card who were decent ticket sellers as they'd easily sell it out. Fair enough but theres not eben enough fights on this card :lol:


Could be worse, it could be Froch v Dirrell where people had to wait 3 hours til 2am for it to start


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Thats Steve Collins brother..


He is fucking terrifying, I have a feeling Ormond is going to need to keep his back to the wall tonight to avoid a savage bumming.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Matty lll said:


> C'mon...what he did was obviously _technically _against the rules but you can hardly criticise Ormond for that! In the middle of the fight, adrenaline flowing...


Yeah, I'm not having a pop at Ormond just thought it was an odd comment from Barry Jones.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Thats Steve Collins brother..


Packy Collins,the loudest corner man of all time.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah, I'm not having a pop at Ormond just thought it was an odd comment from Barry Jones.


Ah right sorry man


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Come on enzo!!!!


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

If Frampton wins tonight and Ulster win tomorrow it'll be a great fucking weekend


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Have a feeling Ulster might get done tmrw.

Toulouse, Saracens, Clermont and Leinster.

My predictions Matty


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Done in 1 by Lemieux this Mexican :lol:


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Crean said:


> Have a feeling Ulster might get done tmrw.
> 
> Toulouse, Saracens, Clermont and Leinster.
> 
> My predictions Matty


I could see it, especially after that shite performance last year but I'm hoping home advantage will count for something...Though sadly I couldn't get tickets, as I dont have a season ticket this year.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Done in 1 by Lemieux this Mexican :lol:


Fuck me was he really! :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Its fucking quiet in this arena..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

O'kane v a Mexican should be fun.

Lemieux is a serious puncher,so no biggee.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Its fucking quiet in this arena..


Yeah,I expected more in by now.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Crean said:


> Have a feeling Ulster might get done tmrw.
> 
> Toulouse, Saracens, Clermont and Leinster.
> 
> My predictions Matty


leinster have been more average this year they ever have since the last 5 years or so. Ulster have a great team out should get the win at home, Saracens are tough, physical but basic at times. If anyone's getting one its leinster away to Heineken cup champions Toulon. Toulouse are mentally fragile like a lot of French teams and wont beat a Munster team at home who've been improving all year.

As it stands I see all Provinces getting a win, although not nearly as confident about Leinster as the rest.

Edit, what bollocks am I talking about Ulster, dont know why I thought Leceister was their draw in the quarters, probably because they had them in the group stages they've got Sarcens in the quarters, brain fart:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jesus.

What a shot.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Boooom!


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Woah what a shot


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Took his fucking head off


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This has been a diabolical card..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Nasty shot. 

O'Kane did what he needed to do. 

O'Kane/Eubank Jr was mentioned recently I believe? Would love that.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice punch that, O'Kane when on form is a good fighter, hopefully he can get back in the domestic mix now.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

O'kane shouldn't be overlooked.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

nice punch that


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> This has been a diabolical card..


Diabolical? Not that bad :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> O'kane shouldn't be overlooked.


yes he should

imo hope beat him


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice gesture there from Eamonn!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Matty lll said:


> Diabolical? Not that bad :lol:


We havent had a competitive fight yet?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> yes he should
> 
> imo hope beat him


Ditto. Those scorecards were abysmal...


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> We havent had a competitive fight yet?


I'm an Irishman :conf :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> This has been a diabolical card..


Nah, it's not been that bad. At least the fights have been quickish. The worst is when every undercard bout goes to one-sided points decisions and aren't even entertaining to watch.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Roe said:


> Nah, it's not been that bad. At least the fights have been quickish. The worst is when every undercard bout goes to one-sided points decisions and aren't even entertaining to watch.


:deal Been good for me though


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> yes he should
> 
> imo hope beat him


I think with his experience and doggedness,he has the tools to do well.

His pro career has stuttered in many ways,yet he has a good record and looks like a well rounded fighter.strong,tough and technically sound.he is a good fighter,if he can cut out his weaknesses then he is man who can go far.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Roe said:


> Nah, it's not been that bad. At least the fights have been quickish. The worst is when every undercard bout goes to one-sided points decisions and aren't even entertaining to watch.


Its been ok to watch but if this was a hearn card people would be going fucking APESHIT on here at the standard of the opposition etc..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Nah, it's not been that bad. At least the fights have been quickish. The worst is when every undercard bout goes to one-sided points decisions and aren't even entertaining to watch.


So every Frank Warren card this decade? I remember one BJS card where I think every fight went the distance with the away fighters winning about 2 rounds between them


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Frampton is next ??


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Frampton is next ??


Right you are Vic!!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Gary Hyde @nowhere2hyde*

*We didn't want to distract Carl Frampton in the run up to tonights fight in Belfast but if he is victorious tonight Rigo will return to....
Belfast and put both his world titles on the line against Carl. Carl is without doubt one of the top 122lb fighters in the world and very...
worthy of a crack at both of Rigo's titles. Forget crossing the Atlantic to face Santa Cruz. Let's do it in Belfast. El Chacal Vs The Jackal

*


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Its been ok to watch but if this was a hearn card people would be going fucking APESHIT on here at the standard of the opposition etc..


A bit different though I think. Maybe it's double standards but the resources and stable that Matchroom and Sky have is a lot more.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Its been ok to watch but if this was a hearn card people would be going fucking APESHIT on here at the standard of the opposition etc..


Yeah,probaly.but there not really comparable.

This is a mcguigan promoted event with fighters represented by different guys.the original card was very good.the mccullogh fight fell apart,and o'kanes opponent looked ameuterish.ormonds opponent was good.so all in all it was under par,but more bad luck than bad judgement.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

That would be awesome.

Rigo would win, but it would be awesome.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *Gary Hyde @nowhere2hyde*
> 
> *We didn't want to distract Carl Frampton in the run up to tonights fight in Belfast but if he is victorious tonight Rigo will return to....
> Belfast and put both his world titles on the line against Carl. Carl is without doubt one of the top 122lb fighters in the world and very...
> ...


Mmmm be a great fight to make if they can do it.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *Gary Hyde @nowhere2hyde*
> 
> *We didn't want to distract Carl Frampton in the run up to tonights fight in Belfast but if he is victorious tonight Rigo will return to....
> Belfast and put both his world titles on the line against Carl. Carl is without doubt one of the top 122lb fighters in the world and very...
> ...


Great but no suprise as rigo has nowhere to go,an Irish manager and has fought in Ireland before.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Evening boys. Why is this on today instead of a Saturday?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Didnt frampton duck rigo before?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Evening boys. Why is this on today instead of a Saturday?


Rugby tomorrow,but we have prizefighter and Enzo-braehmer tomorrow.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Rigo vs Frampton...hmm It's a big fight, but I dont think Frampton would win


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Didnt frampton duck rigo before?


When????


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Frampton won't win, but I think he should take it.

A good aggressive losing showing against rigo opens more doors than it closes imo.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Evening boys. Why is this on today instead of a Saturday?


Ulster are playing tomorrow night


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

That fight would be insane for atmosphere, and build up. That could be huge in Belfast!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Matty lll said:


> When????


Yeah,I'd like to know that myself.

If anybody should of met rigo then quigg is the one.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Crean said:


> Frampton won't win, but I think he should take it.
> 
> A good aggressive losing showing against rigo opens more doors than it closes imo.


No doubt, it's a huge fight for him. He should definitely take it, the inner fanboy in me says that you never know....


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Crean said:


> Frampton won't win, but I think he should take it.
> 
> A good aggressive losing showing against rigo opens more doors than it closes imo.


Pretty much exactly what I was gonna say..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Didnt frampton duck rigo before?


Unless it was in the last 6 months then no, ducking and working your way up from domestic level are very different things.

On a seperate note if Rigo came to Ireland to fight Frampton i'd be so fucking on that, he'd be the best fighter to have come over to UK/Ireland in a ridiculous amount of time.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> That fight would be insane for atmosphere, and build up. That could be huge in Belfast!


:lol:

I'd have to go.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'd have to go.


And me.. Where would they hold it? Outdoors?


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Unless it was in the last 6 months then no, ducking and working your way up from domestic level are very different things.
> 
> On a seperate note if Rigo came to Ireland to fight Frampton i'd be so fucking on that, he'd be the best fighter to have come over to UK/Ireland in a ridiculous amount of time.


I'd been sitting spamming the refresh button :lol: No chance I'd miss that!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Still though

Santa Cruz in America in a fight i'd give him a 50/50 chance of winning>>>>>>>>0.001 Chance of Sparking Rigo


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> And me.. Where would they hold it? Outdoors?


Maybe,but I believe an indoor arena packed is more intimidating.

Or how about an outdoor show with Tyson fury on as well in a big fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Where in Ireland could hold that kind of capacity though?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd probably give Frampton more of a chance against Rigo than most would actually. Obviously I'd favour Rigondeaux but I wouldn't write Carl off.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

About 2 years ago definite


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Atmosphere sounds and looks great,Might have to get myself to Belfast one of thesedays


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

Big mistake if he takes that fight over the Santa Cruz one.

Carl is a great fighter, but Rigo makes him look silly if they meet.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

One to watch said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'd have to go.


Definitely! A lot of British would travel for that too. 25-30k, no doubt


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Why is Bernard Dunne shouting?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

As excited as I am by rigondeux and Santa Cruz talk,I'm going to have to be boring and say that cazares is a very good operator.

I expect him to look to engage Carl tonight,not run like Shane said.this is a tough fight where frampton will have to overcome some sticky moments to win.this is no one way,over the hill Steve molitor.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'd probably give Frampton more of a chance against Rigo than most would actually. Obviously I'd favour Rigondeaux but I wouldn't write Carl off.


The only chance Carl has is if he gets a leprechaun to run into the ring behind the ref's back and hit Rigo with one of those Irish music thingy's.

What in the fuck does Frampton have to make Rigo even have to think? (And i'm a massive Jackal fan)

Rigo showed vs Donaire that he's not getting KO'd by any SBW


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> About 2 years ago definite


So before Molitor and probably before Hirales, how can you duck a fringe p4p fighter (as he was considered at the time) when your best win is Kris Hughes???


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Rigo showed vs Donaire that he's not getting KO'd by any SBW


Is that how boxing works though? Things change, upsets happen and things that once look nailed on look silly in hindsight.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Not impressed with this Neil Diamond shite.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

:lol: at the drunks in the crowd


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha wheres this crowd come from? Silent in the last fight!


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Where in Ireland could hold that kind of capacity though?


What sort of capacity would it be? There are plenty of places!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Is that how boxing works though? Things change, upsets happen and things that once look nailed on look silly in hindsight.


No, obviously someone can lose to a lesser fighter that guys they've previously beaten, but what does Frampton have/do that makes you think he has any chance whatsoever?

And yeah i'd say the Donaire fight rules out any chance of Frampton KO'ing Rigo


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> So before Molitor and probably before Hirales, how can you duck a fringe p4p fighter (as he was considered at the time) when your best win is Kris Hughes???


:lol:

Joke.

Great ko of kris Hughes by the way.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> So before Molitor and probably before Hirales, how can you duck a fringe p4p fighter (as he was considered at the time) when your best win is Kris Hughes???


Team frampton did not want the fight at the time i remember


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Matty lll said:


> What sort of capacity would it be? There are plenty of places!


20-30 k i reckon


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck I love big time boxing in Britain.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Still though
> 
> Santa Cruz in America in a fight i'd give him a 50/50 chance of winning>>>>>>>>0.001 Chance of Sparking Rigo


Rigondeaux is so overrated it's revolting.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Cazares entrance music :rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Lol failed mic and failed music player.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The soundman should be fired.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> 20-30 k i reckon


Then you could have it at the Aviva, with about 20,000 seats to spare... Ulster play there for some big games when they need larger capacity.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Quality entrance by Frampton.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Matty lll said:


> What sort of capacity would it be? There are plenty of places!


I'd say with a good undercard, 20k easy, I was genuinely asking not trying to be a dick 


One to watch said:


> :lol:
> 
> Joke.
> 
> Great ko of kris Hughes by the way.


The Hughes KO was beautiful, that and the Turley fight were what got me into being a fan 


Jdempsey85 said:


> Team frampton did not want the fight at the time i remember


Yes because they could see that at that point Frampton wasn't remotely close for a guy like Rigo, that's what i've been saying. That however does not make it a duck


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie Hearn decided not to be in this business. He'd rather be in the Scott Quigg business, dealing with a half full MEN


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Rigondeaux is so overrated it's revolting.


Fuck you horse


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol whoever is working the sound system needs shot


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Why did frampton stop using that cool old soul tune he used to use?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Rigondeaux is so overrated it's revolting.


He really isn't


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good tune


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

9k in attendance.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Eddie Hearn decided not to be in this business. He'd rather be in the Scott Quigg business, dealing with a half full MEN


Frampton left Hearn atsch


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm well up for this, come on the Jackal


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

If the irish are so knowledgeable and passionate why is it now not 2 hours ago the arena is full


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Whoever is producing this show should be sacked it's been a shambles from a technical point of view, having Bunce as an anchor doesn't help either as he is fairly irritating at the best of times.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I'd say with a good undercard, 20k easy, I was genuinely asking not trying to be a dick


Aviva and CRoke Park would be too big...RDS could do the job.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Carlos is a G. Love that song..

WAR Carlos the Jackal!!. From Belfast to Battersea.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

How the fuck did Cazares ever get down to light fly :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Love a bit of Friday night boxing! Especially when it's a good fight.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Roe said:


> Love a bit of Friday night boxing!


Same I love it too!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a real fight,cazares looks in good shape.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Roe said:


> Love a bit of Friday night boxing! Especially when it's a good fight.


Me too. Gonna see some more through the summer with the world cup...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That's a quality atmosphere


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> If the irish are so knowledgeable and passionate why is it now not 2 hours ago the arena is full


Because they are all getting pissed in the bar...Trust me, even before the main event there are loads of people there.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Eddie Hearn decided not to be in this business. He'd rather be in the Scott Quigg business, dealing with a half full MEN


He still wishes and is fucked off that he`s not in the Frampton business(license to print money)he will have to make do with Scotty Quinn


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

There should be boxing every friday and saturday like this rather than here and there shows often clashing.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

War Frampton!!! :bbb


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

War Frampton


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Carl looks pumped. Cazares commiting suicide sat on the ropes..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Framptons jab is non existant though.. just touches it out and lands with booming right..


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> There should be boxing every friday and saturday like this rather than here and there shows often clashing.


It's gutting when world titles clash with prize fighter isn't it?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Where's framptons jab.

10-9 Carl but needs to use his jab.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Frampton is looking good here, controlling the distance well! Landing some clean shots. Close round but definitely goes to Carl!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought Carl was loading up way too much there, Cazares was getting some nice counters in.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Frampton looking quick and accurate, tiny bit leaky with the defence but promising start, this could be fun


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Framptons jab is non existant though.. just touches it out and lands with booming right..


Hasn't needed it so far. If Cazares starts dipping his head right and throwing a left hook over the top of Carls right then I'm sure he'll start stiffening up his jab.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Signs that Cazares could make it a bit tricky though...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

PMFSL Cazares... 20 burpees please


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't fucking end like this.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Left hook.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

OMFG??? What was he doing???


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

oh for fuck sake, that we didn't fucking want. Nice punch though.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

What a shot!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Another card ruined..


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Wtf


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

What the fuck was that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucks sake.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mis timed the count there Czares, his won fault.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

DAMN!!!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

cant blame the ref

he didnt concentrate on the count


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck sake


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Great punch what the fuck was Cazares playing at


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't blame the ref

The prat mis timed the count


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Mis timed the count there Czares, his won fault.


yeah! Cracking punch though! Frampton did his job, thats Cazares fault for being a fucking idiot!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

What an idiot cazares is.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

what the .....


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Too busy fucking winking at frampton the daft mexican prick!


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Frampton will knock Rigondeaux out.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Grinning away at Frampton :rofl


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

he fucked up there


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Cazares would have gotten stopped soon after anyways, plus he didn't even notice the count. Also, the ref reached 10 before Cazares even tried to get up.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Idiot,not framptons fault.

But I just feel Carl will have benefitted from rounds with a good fighter like cazares.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Matty lll said:


> yeah! Cracking punch though! Frampton did his job, thats Cazares fault for being a fucking idiot!


Seeing whingebags on the internet calling it a fix already, what bullshit

Frampton would have stopped him shortly afterwards anyways I think, he knew he could hurt him bad after that and there was plenty of time left in the round aswell


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Silly fucker that Mexican shame,but great punch from Frampton


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Frampton would destroy the glass jawed fraud quigg.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Pretty impressive that the punch renders the guy incapable of counting to ten rather than just unconscious. 

So disappointing that it ended that way, I thought Cazares was giving Carl a very good fight until the knockdown...


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Seeing whingebags on the internet calling it a fix already, what bullshit
> 
> Frampton would have stopped him shortly afterwards anyways I think, he knew he could hurt him bad after that and there was plenty of time left in the round aswell


Yeah I agree, he showed that he could hurt him big time, he was done from then on.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

What an error from an experienced fighter. I believe Frampton would have finished him though, if not there then within the next few rounds. Cazares never seemed to discourage Frampton from stalking him, which leads me to believe his punches weren't bothering Frampton, and once Frampton has displayed he can hurt him at will it wasn't going to last long against a smaller man.

The only thing I didn't like about Frampton is that he was telegraphing the right hand a fair bit. He was following in nicely with the left-hook, but he's got to be a little careful he doesn't border on becoming a little right hand happy. It's a better asset when its disguised.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Great shot from Frampton. Shame about the Mexican - think his brain must have been scrambled.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

People shouting fix are idiots, Cazares made a mess of that no one else. Laughlin was counting on his fingers no excuses.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> What an error from an experienced fighter. I believe Frampton would have finished him though, if not there then within the next few rounds. Cazares never seemed to discourage Frampton from stalking him, which leads me to believe his punches weren't bothering Frampton, and once Frampton has displayed he can hurt him at will it wasn't going to last long against a smaller man.
> 
> The only thing I didn't like about Frampton is that he was telegraphing the right hand a fair bit. He was following in nicely with the left-hook, but he's got to be a little careful he doesn't border on becoming a little right hand happy. It's a better asset when its disguised.


Good post :good


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Feel a bit for Frampton there, would have been good to go some rounds with a wily veteran who was holding his own.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Does Bunce only have one tie?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lets hope the santa cruz fight happens

i think he will move up to avoid it though, frampton imo beats him. santa cruz hasnt looked good recently


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

His own fault but that was terrible for both Frampton to get a workout, Cazares and his ability to workout what the count is and us as a viewer. Shame.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cazares knew exactly what he was doing there. Felt the power and wanted out. Fuck all wrong with his ability to count or his leg. Well done to Frampton, world title beckons.

Barry McGuigan gets on my tits though. He is to Frampton what Lee Froch is to Carl. Annoying wanker who wants to be on camera.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Frampton vs Santa Cruz in Ravnehill, I might just cream my pants if that happened


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

IMO i think from recent fights from LSC i think Frampton can beat him. Just a niggling feeling he has enough of a chameleon style to trouble LSC.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ref should of spoke to cazares before counting him out.it would of settled any disputes.

On another note,frampton is proof that boxnation isn't so marginal that you are off the map.he has got bigger and bigger.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

The sound is fucking awful. Feedback central..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Talk of a fix is laughable.

You try faking that knockdown reaction.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> What an error from an experienced fighter. I believe Frampton would have finished him though, if not there then within the next few rounds. Cazares never seemed to discourage Frampton from stalking him, which leads me to believe his punches weren't bothering Frampton, and once Frampton has displayed he can hurt him at will it wasn't going to last long against a smaller man.
> 
> The only thing I didn't like about Frampton is that he was telegraphing the right hand a fair bit. He was following in nicely with the left-hook, but he's got to be a little careful he doesn't border on becoming a little right hand happy. It's a better asset when its disguised.


Bit too focused on impressing me thinks, against a wily veteran who was trying to fight somewhat defensively against someone like Santa Cruz Frampton wont even have to load up and measure his shots, because he'll be on the back foot all night, facing pressure. He'll have to have all his array of skills on display to take away Santa cruz's workrate. Unless he can hurt Leo, which isnt impossible I suppose.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Cazares knew exactly what he was doing there. Felt the power and wanted out. Fuck all wrong with his ability to count or his leg. Well done to Frampton, world title beckons.
> 
> Barry McGuigan gets on my tits though. He is to Frampton what Lee Froch is to Carl. Annoying wanker who wants to be on camera.


McGuigan is Frampton's manager/promoter, people want to hear from him. Lee Froch is Carl's cheerleader, no-one wants to hear from him. Big difference.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Things are set up beautifully for Frampton. The encouraging thing is that when people aren't in his league or have no power, he's ruthless. He's not worried about 'taking his time' or messing around, he's stalking them far more effectively than he did earlier in his career and he can really open up a defence with body shots, and everything is beautifully delivered and accurate without becoming exposed which is always a delicate balance.

But if people like Parodi and Martinez come forward behind a tight defence and are not going to be discouraged by a few shots, he can use his counterpunching to outbox them comfortably. That is what is going to be vital for him in a potential Santa-Cruz fight. He'll be able to counterpunch, but when he picks his spots to trade with Santa Cruz he can get the better of him given his power and better punch technique (IMO). I think he has to be favored in that fight for skills and ability, if not on paper.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Bit too focused on impressing me thinks, against a wily veteran who was trying to fight somewhat defensively against someone like Santa Cruz Frampton wont even have to load up and measure his shots, because he'll be on the back foot all night, facing pressure. He'll have to have all his array of skills on display to take away Santa cruz's workrate. Unless he can hurt Leo, which isnt impossible I suppose.


Agree mate, Carl is good off the front or the back foot.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> McGuigan is Frampton's manager/promoter, people want to hear from him. Lee Froch is Carl's cheerleader, no-one wants to hear from him. Big difference.


Yep agreed.

Mcguigan is also a hall of fame fighter,who is the face of Irish boxing.he puts pressure on Carl but also takes a lot of weight of his shoulders.

The frampton/barry/Shane triangle is a formidable team,where everyone plays a big part.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The difference between LSC and Frampton is the jab. Frampton won't be able to close the gap if LSC wants to keep it at range and in close, Santa Cruz is just the better fighter. The middle range is key for Frampton but not enough.

It's disappointing for Frampton that he didn't get more rounds though. That fight didn't do a lot for him which is a shame and probably leaves him undercooked for a genuine world title fight, but hopefully he does well, anyway.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

G'Sora-Scott all over again. :lol: Only more legit.

Similar scenario though in that people don't seem to understand the rules of counts.

1) You have to be FULLY upright by 10.

2) It's '8...9...OUT' not '8...9...10...OUT' - that's fucking 11 seconds you thick cunts*.

_*Disclaimer: Aimed at those that don't understand the counts it should be said, not everyone (you stupid fucks)._


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Frank Buglioni headlining a show in a nothing fight :deal


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

He seems to be able to get big power into fairly short shots which is a great skill to have, I can definitely give him a good chance against LSC and I think that would be a great fight too. Shame it ended the way it dd but shit happens I guess I think he knew what he was doing personally he thought he may get stopped so he accidentally on purpose forgot to stand up.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> The difference between LSC and Frampton is the jab. Frampton won't be able to close the gap if LSC wants to keep it at range and in close, Santa Cruz is just the better fighter. The middle range is key for Frampton but not enough.
> 
> It's disappointing for Frampton that he didn't get more rounds though. That fight didn't do a lot for him which is a shame and probably leaves him undercooked for a genuine world title fight, but hopefully he does well, anyway.


Agree with both points.

I see frampton-Santa Cruz as 50/50,but Santa Cruz's experience at title level could be key.

I'd like to see frampton have a 12 rounder like he had against hirales before meeting Santa Cruz.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Ref should of spoke to cazares before counting him out.it would of settled any disputes.
> 
> On another note,frampton is proof that boxnation isn't so marginal that you are off the map.he has got bigger and bigger.


He`s massive in Ireland but it has got nothing to do with Boxnation and if he was on Sky more casuals in the rest of the UK would know about him.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

That's a tasty lineup of fights.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Agree with both points.
> 
> I see frampton-Santa Cruz as 50/50,but Santa Cruz's experience at title level could be key.
> 
> I'd like to see frampton have a 12 rounder like he had against hirales before meeting Santa Cruz.


The WBC won't call the mandatory shot until next year so if they don't take a Rigo or Quigg fight it makes sense to have a 'warm up' in the summer against a tough 12 round fighter which a long jab.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> He`s massive in Ireland but it has got nothing to do with Boxnation and if he was on Sky more casuals in the rest of the UK would know about him.


Ha ha.sorry.

But it doenst take long does it.my point was that framptons momentum hasn't exactly been harmed by him being on boxnation has it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> No, obviously someone can lose to a lesser fighter that guys they've previously beaten, but what does Frampton have/do that makes you think he has any chance whatsoever?
> 
> And yeah i'd say the Donaire fight rules out any chance of Frampton KO'ing Rigo


I believe Frampton has the talent to be genuinely world class, so naturally I'd have to at least give him a chance against anyone in the world. Just a personal opinion. There are things that Frampton can do that could potentially trouble Rigo, I honestly believe that. :good


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Frampton would destroy the glass jawed fraud quigg.


1 round. Will never happen either, Hearn doesn't want it and I doubt Gallagher does. Even Galahad gives Quigg serious trouble.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Jack said:


> The difference between LSC and Frampton is the jab. Frampton won't be able to close the gap if LSC wants to keep it at range and in close, Santa Cruz is just the better fighter. The middle range is key for Frampton but not enough.
> 
> It's disappointing for Frampton that he didn't get more rounds though. That fight didn't do a lot for him which is a shame and probably leaves him undercooked for a genuine world title fight, but hopefully he does well, anyway.


Frampton will be able to close the gap very easily IMO. I don't think Leo's jab is that much of factor, not as much as you're suggesting. Plus when he tries to maintain range he must necessarily give up a few of his key assets in the fight. He can't be trying to keep Frampton on the outside while imposing his strength, will and combination punching which he's famed for at the same time. If he was to do what you're saying I think Frampton and camp would be quite happy not having to worry too much about whether they can stay with Leo's strength and work-rate.

This is the key problem for Santa Cruz really. There are few things that Frampton can feasibly do to cause the guy big issues, not only that, he can mix them up into a complete game plan depending on the stage of the fight and how things pan out in the ring. I believe there is only one really effective way for Leo to fight given he looks pretty beatable when he's forced into a slower paced fight. The concern is that its a pretty damn effective trick though, when he rolls into that rhythm its hard to move him.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Danny said:


> G'Sora-Scott all over again. :lol: Only more legit.
> 
> Similar scenario though in that people don't seem to understand the rules of counts.
> 
> ...


The difference for me is that Malik Scott at least got up after 9. The question for me wasn't whether to count 10 or 11 seconds, it was in how quickly the referee waved off after 9. But fuck Malik Scott anyway.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fair play Roe, i'd be happier than anyone not named Barry McGguigan if it were to happen.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Great shot from Frampton. Shame about the Mexican - think his brain must have been scrambled.


Agreed that was my assessment, he probably didnt even hear the count. He took a serious shot and nearly fell out the ring.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Now then, what flavour pot noodle would y'all recommend after an early finish like tonight?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Looking back , peach of a shot 

Frampton had too many holes in his defence for rigo 

But a Santa Cruz fight would be great


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Frampton's highly capable of using Cruz's height and arms against him. Seda showed that movement from side to side and back causes him problems and although he got to the lad at times the rounds were exactly one sided beatdowns. 

I think Rigo's the fight to far for Frampton currently that's a fight he needs to build to but LSC is there to be beaten imo and Frampton is now ready to execute a gameplan.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Ha ha.sorry.
> 
> But it doenst take long does it.my point was that framptons momentum hasn't exactly been harmed by him being on boxnation has it.


For sure it hasn`t been harmed,but he`s a special case with that Irish following.I would say that with that Irish following,he has the potential to be a huge star that not many people get the chance to be.Good luck to him,I think he`s the real deal,his profile in the rest of the UK would be a bit better if he was on Sky but with that kind of support you can basicly right your own ticket.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Roe said:


> Now then, what flavour pot noodle would y'all recommend after an early finish like tonight?


NOOOOO!!! :readthre


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone else staying up for Cunningham vs Mansour tonight?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> He`s massive in Ireland but it has got nothing to do with Boxnation and if he was on Sky more casuals in the rest of the UK would know about him.


Tbf when he was on Sky it didnt make much difference. He wasnt really pushed. And Scott Quigg is fairly unknown on Sky at the minute. The likes of Bellew Brook Kevin Mitchell and others get alot more exposure.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Anyone else staying up for Cunningham vs Mansour tonight?


It's a good fight,but no I'm too old and I want to get up early and replicate Carl 'the jackal' frampton in the ring tomorrow.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> 1 round. Will never happen either, Hearn doesn't want it and I doubt Gallagher does. Even Galahad gives Quigg serious trouble.


Yeah but you'll hear eddie mention how he's made an offer for quigg vs frampton like how he did with khan vs brook :lol:. I'm a fan of Eddie but he does chat some shite.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> The difference for me is that Malik Scott at least got up after 9. The question for me wasn't whether to count 10 or 11 seconds, it was in how quickly the referee waved off after 9. But fuck Malik Scott anyway.


Yeah I know, it's not really comparable in that Scott WAS up off the canvas at by 10 and Cazares was obviously rooted until way after. However I still maintain that Scott wasn't fully upright by 10 and thus was correctly counted out, whether it led to a shit end to the fight or not.

But that's for another time and plaaaaaaaaaace...

When the fuck does Frampton think he's getting a shot at LSC by the way? He's acting like they're getting it on next week, enjoy your year fighting bums until your March '15 shot, Carl.

That said, they're probably half hoping Leo moves up to 126 and they get an easy vacant, which could very well happen. Although there's not many fights for him at 126 seeing as TR have a pretty strong control on the division and Mares is (stupidly) moving up to 130.

You've gotta think GB have one eye on the Gonzalez fight for him, though.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Rigo's a horrible fight, obviously. The guy is too damn talented to even worry about fighting when you've just about sat down at the top table. I'd want to see Frampton beat the Quigg's and SC's before its even thought about. It'd be senseless throwing him under the bus against a guy that nobody even gets success against when every fight seems to show that he's improving. You're putting him in when he hasn't even reached the stage where his chances are at a maximum, and even when it is at its maximum its probably very slim indeed. Rigondeaux is a complete one off, there is nobody you can even get to prepare for him.

It's crap for Rigondeaux but the only people that will be queuing up to fight him are those that are just happy to get the chance.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Yeah but you'll hear eddie mention how he's made an offer for quigg vs frampton like how he did with khan vs brook :lol:. I'm a fan of Eddie but he does chat some shite.


He mugged himself off with his I'm in the Carl Frampton business spiel. The video out there about it shows him up really. I personally don't believe Quigg will fight him for many reasons but not that Scott himself wouldnt want it.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Tbf when he was on Sky it didnt make much difference. He wasnt really pushed. And Scott Quigg is fairly unknown on Sky at the minute. The likes of Bellew Brook Kevin Mitchell and others get alot more exposure.


They could of done with pushing him a bit more,but I think after the Martinez fight would be the time to really push him but what happened happened and he`s going to be a big star wherever.Quigg is going to be a fairly tough sell and like you say is unknown at the moment but he has the platform to shine in a couple of weeks but will proberly be overshadowed by the Murray-Crolla fight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm a Santa Cruz fan but based on recent showings I think Frampton gives him hell. Hopefully it happens, although I find it hard to see Golden Boy throwing Santa Cruz in with Frampton, I imagine he might moved up and fight Mares.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Cazares wanted out of there and I believe he knew what he was doing... Great shot from Frampton...

I genuinely think his leg was fckd though, that may of contributed to the knock down who knows, he may of been able stay on his feet if there wasnt an injury, had he done though, he would of probably got stopped, so going down could of done him a favour really... The way he got onto his knee looked abit awkward like his leg or hip was in pain...

Either way he wanted out of the fight IMO and it was a cracking shot from...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I've also favoured frampton in a quigg fight but believed that quigg would ask questions and push Carl.quigg has a great engine and is a great little fighter when in a rythm,when he is taller and stronger than his opponent like he would appear to be with frampton,he is a good pressure fighter,who wastes little and shows good variety and technical ability.

The problem is that frampton is improving at a rapid pace despite being relatively inactive,whereas quigg appears to be treading water.if the fight was made 18 months ago then i would have favoured frampton in a tight encounter,if it was made now,unless quigg made a good start,it could be an early night.his chin has been questioned before by lesser punchers than frampton and if he started off shakily then he would surely be doomed.that said I still believe quigg has a lot of potential and has been blowing hot and cold a bit since joining matchroom.he can still be a good champion.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I've also favoured frampton in a quigg fight but believed that quigg would ask questions and push Carl.quigg has a great engine and is a great little fighter when in a rythm,when he is taller and stronger than his opponent like he would appear to be with frampton,he is a good pressure fighter,who wastes little and shows good variety and technical ability.
> 
> The problem is that frampton is improving at a rapid pace despite being relatively inactive,whereas quigg appears to be treading water.if the fight was made 18 months ago then i would have favoured frampton in a tight encounter,if it was made now,unless quigg made a good start,it could be an early night.his chin has been questioned before by lesser punchers than frampton and if he started off shakily then he would surely be doomed.that said I still believe quigg has a lot of potential and has been blowing hot and cold a bit since joining matchroom.he can still be a good champion.


I don't think Quigg is stronger than Carl, I just think Carl will be happy to box off the back foot against him. Quigg will pressure, get in close and show nice variety to body and head but Carl hits too hard for him.

Rigo would outclass him. As for Santa Cruz, I dunno :conf. I think Leo would take it but not sure Golden Boy/Haymon see the pay-off. Interested to see how this plays out...


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Quigg's mentality isn't quite at the same level yet. There is not a chance Frampton would have drawn that fight against the Cuban with such a circumspect showing in the first 6 rounds. He gave the guy far too much respect and paid the price. I have to wonder how he'd approach a huge, huge fight against Frampton, because I reckon Frampton would come out aggressively again and possibly catch Quigg cold. Plus there have to be one or two question marks over his chin remaining.

Frampton seems to have developed a hell of a lot compared to Scott, also. At one point I believe they were level, Quigg might even have been ahead given his lack of amateur experience compared to Frampton, so we would have expected he'd have a lot of potential to reach. But that doesn't seem to be the case anymore, Frampton shows a little bit more in every showing. I think Quigg's jab has improved, he's more patient now (although probably because the opponents are better). But he's still quite inflexible compared to Frampton, a lot of his best work is coming straight forward and pushing people into corners rather than from the middle of the ring.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

At first I thought it looked as if he just didn't fancy it but if you count loughlin's fingers he goes 6-7-8-10. 

Would love to see frampton Rigo. Think he is the only sbw with even a slim chance of getting anywhere near him.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Frampton will be able to close the gap very easily IMO. I don't think Leo's jab is that much of factor, not as much as you're suggesting. Plus when he tries to maintain range he must necessarily give up a few of his key assets in the fight. He can't be trying to keep Frampton on the outside while imposing his strength, will and combination punching which he's famed for at the same time. If he was to do what you're saying I think Frampton and camp would be quite happy not having to worry too much about whether they can stay with Leo's strength and work-rate.
> 
> This is the key problem for Santa Cruz really. There are few things that Frampton can feasibly do to cause the guy big issues, not only that, he can mix them up into a complete game plan depending on the stage of the fight and how things pan out in the ring. I believe there is only one really effective way for Leo to fight given he looks pretty beatable when he's forced into a slower paced fight. The concern is that its a pretty damn effective trick though, when he rolls into that rhythm its hard to move him.


I agree that LSC's main strengths aren't suited to him boxing at range but the issue of the jab is significant because Frampton will likely be boxing on the back foot against LSC and when that happens, the jab will be key for both men when trying to pick up rounds. Santa Cruz has much longer arms and a superior jab, so whilst he may not prefer to keep the fight at a distance himself, the fact he's much better at it poses a problem for Frampton; is he as strong as Santa Cruz? Does he hit as hard? Does he take the same shot? I think the answer to all three is no, yet because Frampton can't just box and move, he'll be forced into fighting at close distance where the odds are stacked even heavier against him.

The way to beat Santa Cruz is by boxing well at range because he's an animal on the inside. I like Frampton's boxing ability and if he was taller, had longer arms and a better jab, I could feasibly see him outboxing the Mexican and winning a clear points decision. However, Santa Cruz is taller, has a huge 7" reach advantage and a superior jab. On the inside, LSC is stronger, hits harder, has better stamina and takes a shot brilliantly. Stylistically, I think it's a bad fight for Frampton and I can see him struggling to come up with a gameplan to win, regardless of which he chooses to follow. If Frampton's Plan A and B don't work, how else can he win the fight?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Anyone else staying up for Cunningham vs Mansour tonight?


Is it on UK TV?, if so then i might but not sure about staying up till 4-5AM to watch a stream.


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

MarkoRaj said:


> At first I thought it looked as if he just didn't fancy it but if you count loughlin's fingers he goes 6-7-8-10.
> 
> Would love to see frampton Rigo. Think he is the only sbw with even a slim chance of getting anywhere near him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 He for me goes 6,7,8,9....then waves his arms for the 10, you don't have to say 10 do you ?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

No doubt Frampton is a G but i don't understand how people didn't see Frampton's strength/size playing a huge factor in this fight, baffles me...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Is it on UK TV?, if so then i might but not sure about staying up till 4-5AM to watch a stream.


I have no idea if it's on UK tv, sorry.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

What time is Cunningham v Mansouri on?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Ref should of spoke to cazares before counting him out.it would of settled any disputes.
> 
> On another note,frampton is proof that boxnation isn't so marginal that you are off the map.he has got bigger and bigger.


not it isn't.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

Frampton looked class, what else can you add.

I am pretty sure everywhere but the UK its 9, 10, Out. and if the BBBofC do it differently, they should probably change to be like the rest.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> Frampton looked class, what else can you add.
> 
> I am pretty sure everywhere but the UK its 9, 10, Out. and if the BBBofC do it differently, they should probably change to be like the rest.


It wouldnt have made any difference tonight to be fair. He wasnt even on the verge of rising...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> It wouldnt have made any difference tonight to be fair. He wasnt even on the verge of rising...


No doubt.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I always think the referees should apply leeway to make sure the fight has the best result possible. If a fighter isn't up at 10 but wants to carry on, why be pedantic about it? A split second shouldn't make that much difference, like in the case of Scott/Chisora, so a referee should just wipe the boxer's gloves and let him fight on even if he doesn't beat the 10 count. How often do you see a fighter who is badly hurt be given extra time by officials, when they're asking them "are you ok?" beyond 10 seconds? It's not fully adhering to the rules but it results in a fair, controversy free ending so it's a positive thing.

Referees should follow the rules with their own common sense. If a fighter gets up before 10 but clearly can't continue, stop it. If a fighter doesn't get up before 10 but wants to and can continue, let him go on. It doesn't help the sport to be picky about things like that because ultimately, fans get a shit ending and the boxers don't get the clarity they wanted either.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Jack said:


> I agree that LSC's main strengths aren't suited to him boxing at range but the issue of the jab is significant because Frampton will likely be boxing on the back foot against LSC and when that happens, the jab will be key for both men when trying to pick up rounds. Santa Cruz has much longer arms and a superior jab, so whilst he may not prefer to keep the fight at a distance himself, the fact he's much better at it poses a problem for Frampton; is he as strong as Santa Cruz? Does he hit as hard? Does he take the same shot? I think the answer to all three is no, yet because Frampton can't just box and move, he'll be forced into fighting at close distance where the odds are stacked even heavier against him.
> 
> The way to beat Santa Cruz is by boxing well at range because he's an animal on the inside. I like Frampton's boxing ability and if he was taller, had longer arms and a better jab, I could feasibly see him outboxing the Mexican and winning a clear points decision. However, Santa Cruz is taller, has a huge 7" reach advantage and a superior jab. On the inside, LSC is stronger, hits harder, has better stamina and takes a shot brilliantly. Stylistically, I think it's a bad fight for Frampton and I can see him struggling to come up with a gameplan to win, regardless of which he chooses to follow. If Frampton's Plan A and B don't work, how else can he win the fight?


 Leo might have a better jab, we'll go with that. Frampton doesn't rely on a jab, so its not hard. But I don't believe its that important to the fight. It's a jab he uses for volume to pick up points and to open opponents up. The latter half of that statement is followed up by his usual combination punching in mid range, so whether he keeps Frampton at range with it is something of a red herring because that isn't the way he typically fights. Unless he does something different in this fight and stays completely at range which would negate all of his other strengths as mentioned before, its not likely to be crucial to Frampton's ability to counterpunch. Also, if its not quite as good as you think (which I happen to believe), the jab will actually be a liability for him against somebody with Frampton's ability to anticipate punches and good footwork. Then it becomes an option for Frampton to punch over the top of as he works his way in. It will be very dangerous for LSC to think he can jab his way into combination punching range for 12 rounds against somebody that will pick up on his patterns.

Is he as strong? It's hard to tell, I think Frampton is very strong at this weight but he's willing to give ground when it suits him which might make it look like his physical strength is lesser. I think for now its sensible to say that LSC is stronger as he's pretty freakishly physical and tough.

As for power I completely disagree, I look at LSC as somebody that wears people down with combination punching. He'll mix up his power, I think that quite often the first 3 or 4 will have little on them and then he'll find a hard left hook to the body to hurt an opponent. Plus the cumulative factor kicks in. I don't think he hits as hard with single punches as Frampton does, every punch Frampton throws is punishing. The tougher guys Leo has fought have stayed with him fairly easily in terms of dealing with his punch power. They might have been uncomfortable with the pace, but I don't think the power was an issue. I think the only guy that has been comfortable with Frampton's power is Hirales and there is no reason to suspect he's anything other than super durable at this stage and from what I remember he plodded forward very carefully so he wasn't going to be an easy target to stop.

You say if Frampton's Plan A and B don't work how does he win the fight...but at least he has a Plan B, most guys don't. The fact he has the ability to fight two ways means that potentially he can fight a fight that isn't a flat line from Rd 1 to 12, he can feasibly pick the right spots to be aggressive or to counter the guy and if the fight is real close that will be crucial. I'm not all that convinced Leo does, and he's not yet hit the point when he's needed to because he's so strong and tough he can walk in and combo punch people to death. But he hasn't fought anybody in Frampton's class, I believe, so there is a time for everything. I would have thought the Seda fight would give Frampton a lot of confidence that this guy can be made to look laboured in patches, and he wasn't a top class opponent.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I see no way Cazares can say he was hard done by. He wasn't even trying to get up at 8, which is when most fighters would stand during a count. Did he think he'd get to 10 and then, in a bizarre twist of the established rules of the sport, he'd continue. Even if it was 9, 10 - you're out, the "you're out" section is the confirmation, not part of the count itself.

Great finish from Frampton.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Jack said:


> is he as strong as Santa Cruz? Does he hit as hard? Does he take the same shot?


I genuinely think you and a lot of people would be surprised if we ever see this...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Leo might have a better jab, we'll go with that. Frampton doesn't rely on a jab, so its not hard. But I don't believe its that important to the fight. It's a jab he uses for volume to pick up points and to open opponents up. The latter half of that statement is followed up by his usual combination punching in mid range, so whether he keeps Frampton at range with it is something of a red herring because that isn't the way he typically fights. Unless he does something different in this fight and stays completely at range which would negate all of his other strengths as mentioned before, its not likely to be crucial to Frampton's ability to counterpunch. Also, if its not quite as good as you think (which I happen to believe), the jab will actually be a liability for him against somebody with Frampton's ability to anticipate punches and good footwork. Then it becomes an option for Frampton to punch over the top of as he works his way in. It will be very dangerous for LSC to think he can jab his way into combination punching range for 12 rounds against somebody that will pick up on his patterns.
> 
> Is he as strong? It's hard to tell, I think Frampton is very strong at this weight but he's willing to give ground when it suits him which might make it look like his physical strength is lesser. I think for now its sensible to say that LSC is stronger as he's pretty freakishly physical and tough.
> 
> ...


Great post - I'm not 100% that Frampton beats Santa Cruz, but it would be an astounding fight and Carl has a great chance.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Afternoon, went to this, mental atmosphere when Carl came on, couldn't hear a word the mc was saying. Have to say on first inspection I thought many of the stoppages were premature but watched it again this morning and they were ok, McCullough got away with a bit, and Ormond as well but I can hardly blame him for that. Btw, is Marco related to Wayne at all? Disappointed Isaeu pulled out, would have been a great gauge of where he is right now, but decent displays all round.
Not much new I can take from the Frampton fight, still think he can go and beat Leo Santa Cruz, and believe he can go and give Rigo his toughest fight since Córdoba


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Frampton looked class, what else can you add.
> 
> I am pretty sure everywhere but the UK its 9, 10, Out. and if the BBBofC do it differently, they should probably change to be like the rest.


It doesn't matter if they wave for 10 or say 10 and then wave. If he did ten instead of waving then it's over anyway as he wasnt up before 10, there really is not controversy about the stoppage


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh and Cazarez said "I've never been hit so hard in my life.I thought I was counting down in my head but I couldn't get to the next number"


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampton definitely hits as hard as Santa Cruz. In fact he hits alot harder in my opinion, Santa Cruzs power is overrated look at his last few fights.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Frampton definitely hits as hard as Santa Cruz. In fact he hits alot harder in my opinion, Santa Cruzs power is overrated look at his last few fights.


LSC is a decent puncher, I agree, but not some super hard banger. You're right people are overrating his power when he's more of a heavy handed volume puncher. Frampton is a precision puncher with serious crack behind his punches.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Leo might have a better jab, we'll go with that. Frampton doesn't rely on a jab, so its not hard. But I don't believe its that important to the fight. It's a jab he uses for volume to pick up points and to open opponents up. The latter half of that statement is followed up by his usual combination punching in mid range, so whether he keeps Frampton at range with it is something of a red herring because that isn't the way he typically fights. Unless he does something different in this fight and stays completely at range which would negate all of his other strengths as mentioned before, its not likely to be crucial to Frampton's ability to counterpunch. Also, if its not quite as good as you think (which I happen to believe), the jab will actually be a liability for him against somebody with Frampton's ability to anticipate punches and good footwork. Then it becomes an option for Frampton to punch over the top of as he works his way in. It will be very dangerous for LSC to think he can jab his way into combination punching range for 12 rounds against somebody that will pick up on his patterns.


I think you're wrong with two things; one, underrating the importance and effectiveness of Santa Cruz's jab, and underestimating the size difference between the two. Santa Cruz doesn't like to work behind a jab because he's an inside fighter who prefers to work to the body, throw combinations etc., but against fighters who constantly move away from him, the jab becomes key and whilst it isn't Santa Cruz's preferred method of fighting, it's not exactly a weakness in his game either. He dominated Mijares because of it, Seda moved well but lost the fight because his jab wasn't good enough and both of those are more effective jabbers and better at long range than Frampton is. As you rightly say, Frampton doesn't rely on a jab because he has such short arms so it's a non-starter but if he's going to effectively keep his distance against Santa Cruz, the difference in effectiveness with that one punch becomes a problem. Unlike fighters like Martinez, Santa Cruz has a way of controlling the fight at distance rather than just walk forward into the shots Frampton was loading up on. That's problematic for Frampton because in order for him to get his shots off, he needs to close the gap against a guy with a good jab, a huge reach advantage who is throwing 30 jabs a round, just like he did against Seda and Mijares, that's hard to do. I don't think Frampton is good enough to do that, honestly. I rate him but I feel that he'll get dominated by a jab on the outside and when he gets to that middle range, he'll get drawn into Santa Cruz's preferred method of fighting.

The key for Frampton is how to get to that middle range. That's where he wins fights but that'll be difficult against Santa Cruz because of the reach advantage. You say that Frampton will be countering the jab with a right hand, and that's likely too I think, but the reach disparity makes that a hard tactic for Frampton to employ. Santa Cruz fights pretty tall, has a nice straight jab whereas Frampton fights quite small and his style isn't suited to countering a bigger, longer fighter. Again, I don't think Frampton fares too well in this sort of game either because of his physical disadvantages that he has no control over. I see him being dominated by a superior jab for a few rounds, be losing the fight and then when he has to go for it, he'll get drawn into a fight with Santa Cruz and be bullied.

Apart from the jab, two very good punches from Santa Cruz are his lead left hook and straight right. The straight right commonly follows the jab or double jab and carries plenty of power, and the left hook, as proven in the Munoz or Terrazas fights, is equally potent. I'd say that one of the flaws in Santa Cruz's game is that when he gets on the inside, he tends to throw too many shots to merely keep his workrate up and create openings, whereas when he's on the outside, his straight right and left hook, which would both be dangerous for Frampton, are some of the hardest shots he throws. When Frampton is moving away at range, he doesn't just have a jab to worry about, Santa Cruz has some hard, accurate punches that will be an issue for him to avoid.



Marvelous Marv said:


> As for power I completely disagree, I look at LSC as somebody that wears people down with combination punching. He'll mix up his power, I think that quite often the first 3 or 4 will have little on them and then he'll find a hard left hook to the body to hurt an opponent. Plus the cumulative factor kicks in. I don't think he hits as hard with single punches as Frampton does, every punch Frampton throws is punishing. The tougher guys Leo has fought have stayed with him fairly easily in terms of dealing with his punch power. They might have been uncomfortable with the pace, but I don't think the power was an issue. I think the only guy that has been comfortable with Frampton's power is Hirales and there is no reason to suspect he's anything other than super durable at this stage and from what I remember he plodded forward very carefully so he wasn't going to be an easy target to stop.


I think it's accurate to say that Frampton is a more explosive, precise puncher than Santa Cruz is, though I'm not as convinced by his power as some are. I'm holding back on that until he faces another world class opponent. So far, he's only fought one top level, tough fighter in Kiko Martinez, and he stopped him, so there's reason to believe in Frampton's power but I'd like to see how he'd do against the sort of opposition that Santa Cruz has faced. I don't think Frampton would come close to stopping Mijares or Seda either, though I can't imagine him stopping tough fighters such as Morel or Munoz like Santa Cruz did.



Marvelous Marv said:


> You say if Frampton's Plan A and B don't work how does he win the fight...but at least he has a Plan B, most guys don't. The fact he has the ability to fight two ways means that potentially he can fight a fight that isn't a flat line from Rd 1 to 12, he can feasibly pick the right spots to be aggressive or to counter the guy and if the fight is real close that will be crucial. I'm not all that convinced Leo does, and he's not yet hit the point when he's needed to because he's so strong and tough he can walk in and combo punch people to death. But he hasn't fought anybody in Frampton's class, I believe, so there is a time for everything. I would have thought the Seda fight would give Frampton a lot of confidence that this guy can be made to look laboured in patches, and he wasn't a top class opponent.


Santa Cruz has proven quite a few times that he can adapt. If a fighter is willing to trade at close range, that's something he obviously prefers too, but against guys who want to move away and box on the back foot, he's shown he's fine with that. The stylistic adaptation between fights like against Terrazas and Montiel is quite clear, and not only does he have that versatility, he's beating top level fighters both ways, often at their own game. I don't see what Frampton can do to beat Santa Cruz.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Great performance by Carl last night... first Prado and now Cazares... Frampton's dispatching these tough, durable guys with ease.

He beats Santa Cruz and gives Rigo a hard fight. The kid's special.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Didn't see last night's fight, but I've seen enough of Frampton to know that the guy is the truth. A future World champion. No doubt about it.


----------

